# What spreader should I buy?



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

So, Im looking at getting a push spreader for the spring. Last year, I bought a Scotts Whirl and its OK but my yard is about 5,000 square feet and I find myself having to refill the spread 4 or 5 times to finish the yard.
The ones Im looking at are the Scotts Mini, the Scotts DLX and the Scotts Classic drop spreader. Im only looking to spend $100 or less.
Im kind of spinning my wheels here because it seems like all of the reviews are bad. People complain about the Mini and DLX saying that the spreader design causes the product to hit the wheels and cause too much product to be put down, burning the grass. On the drop spreader, it seems like many of the reviews people complain that the product causes the spreader to not stop dispensing product when you let go of the lever, even when properly calibrated.
So, Im kind of struggling here. I dont want to spend hundreds of dollars on a spreader but I also dont want to buy something that is bad.
Thoughts?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Retromower any interest in a used spreader? I've seen a lot of quality spreaders like Earthway 2150, smaller spykers, and a few others on fb marketplace for under $100.

I've owned all three that you mentioned, but sold or recycled each one of them. The quality is ok, but I think your money could go much further on a more durable, better performing used model if you have the patience to look.
On another note, I'd wager that spreading with the drop spreader would take longer than using the wizz with it's limited swath. Definitely the trickiest to get each app.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Despite the problems reported by some here, I still consider the Echo RB-60 to be the least acceptable spreader. Got mine for $99 if I remember correctly. The Scotts DLX drove me crazy.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

For a few bucks over $100 you can get yourself an Earthway 2600a. Much better build quality than any of the Scott's I've seen.
Plus, your lawn size would be perfect for that size hopper.


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Facebook Marketplace and patience, lots of time left until Spring (unfortunately). There are tons on there in my area now.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

What about the Scotts Elite? I was looking at that one and it looks to be a big step up from the Mini and DLX and goes for about $89.
Also, I see that Lowes sells a Craftsman spreader for $120. The only problem is who knows who makes it.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I've never used one, but there's some choice posts in the following thread for you to consider: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=282100#p282100


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would second the used spreader suggestions even if one needs works. I've seen a few lesco 80lbs (yes the 80lbs one) going for 120 in my area. They needed some small work but nothing crazy. You can easily get earthway in that piece. I promise you if you are here and are conscious enough to read through the problems of the Scott's, you will pull your hair out if you get it.

Worse comes buy a used dlx for 20 bucks and give it to some chap later when it drives you crazy with the stripped application, you wont loose money.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

its not sexy, but that scotts mini isnt a bad choice. i used one for 12 years on a 10k lawn and 1 year on an acre. it held up well...just had to refill it. i still have it. my 4 year old likes to play with it. spread pattern is good too.

any of the used choices above would also work. would just encourage you to get a small one.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Well, I was at Lowes today looking at buying a shovel. I passed the wall of Scotts Minis that they had on my way in, looked at them and thought, "yeah, I could do a Mini but probably will wait until March to buy it".
Well, they didnt have the shovel that I wanted (I wanted one of those poly scoops for cleaning up leaves in the yard because Im crazy and am trying to only use hand tools), so I thought, "well, the Mini costs about what that shovel does, I guess Im buying the Mini" and the rest is history.
I think the Mini will be fine for the yard that I have. I looked at the DLX and the Scotts Classic drop spreader while I was there and they were nice too but are so much bigger than what I need.
I did look at the Earthway too but the cost was kind of prohibitive for me. I just cant see spending 2x or 3x more for the Earthway. I know that its probably a better quality spreader and I may go that route at some point in the future but Im just not ready to spend $130 on a small spreader right now. I do thank everyone for the advice though.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Retromower said:


> What about the Scotts Elite? I was looking at that one and it looks to be a big step up from the Mini and DLX and goes for about $89.
> Also, I see that Lowes sells a Craftsman spreader for $120. The only problem is who knows who makes it.


I like my Scott's Elite.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> its not sexy, but that scotts mini isnt a bad choice. i used one for 12 years on a 10k lawn and 1 year on an acre. it held up well...just had to refill it. i still have it. my 4 year old likes to play with it. spread pattern is good too.


That's amazing, as my Scotts Mini broke on my lawn half that size after only a few months. It also wouldn't spread effectively unless the setting was somewhere around 7-8, and it led to some bad fertilizer burn spots. I wish I would have spent my money on a higher quality model in the first place. Live and learn.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Phids said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > its not sexy, but that scotts mini isnt a bad choice. i used one for 12 years on a 10k lawn and 1 year on an acre. it held up well...just had to refill it. i still have it. my 4 year old likes to play with it. spread pattern is good too.
> ...


I used my Scotts Mini the other day for spreading salt in the driveway. It worked quite well, we'll see how it does in the long run.
I honestly would have probably went with the Echo EB-60 but no one in my area had it in stock and its honestly probably a little bit big for what I need. You cant beat it though: pneumatic tires, steel frame for $110. Last week I found it for $99 but everyone was sold out of it. If the Scotts Mini wears out on me in a couple years, I'd probably go that route.
I love Echo. Ive owned an Echo chainsaw and weed wacker and all of the stuff they make it top notch.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I like that the Echo can be stored with the handle down. It fits perfectly on my rack.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> I like that the Echo can be stored with the handle down. It fits perfectly on my rack.


Thats one thing I like about the Scotts Mini, I can put it under my work bench without folding the handle down. Youre killing me with the pics of that Echo though. I checked on Home Depot's website today and theyre back in stock. LOL Im tempted to put the Mini on Facebook marketplace in the spring and buy the Echo but Im going to tell myself that Im good.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Retromower said:


> Thats one thing I like about the Scotts Mini, I can put it under my work bench without folding the handle down. Youre killing me with the pics of that Echo though. I checked on Home Depot's website today and theyre back in stock. LOL Im tempted to put the Mini on Facebook marketplace in the spring and buy the Echo but Im going to tell myself that Im good.


Totally agree with the space savings of the Scotts Mini. Ironically enough, I bit the bullet and ordered the RB-60 from Home Depot about two days ago when I saw they had it back in stock.


----------



## Gfrsh325 (May 14, 2020)

I got a used scotts accudrop 3000 on FB marketplace for $15. I like using that when overseeding. I like the idea of seed being dropped into open holes vs being thrown. May be a crazy thought but it helps me sleep at night &#128514; I use my mini edgeguard for fertilizer


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Gfrsh325 said:


> I got a used scotts accudrop 3000 on FB marketplace for $15. I like using that when overseeding. I like the idea of seed being dropped into open holes vs being thrown. May be a crazy thought but it helps me sleep at night 😂 I use my mini edgeguard for fertilizer


Id looked at the Scotts Classic drop spreader but the reviews didnt instill me with confidence. There were a lot of things that I liked about the idea of a drop spreader vs a broadcast but it seemed like it just wasnt a good product.
I felt like the Mini was the least risk and for my 5,000 square foot yard, it just seemed like the right fit. All of the bigger ones just seemed like overkill. I was kind of stuck between a handheld spreader being way too small and a spreader like the Scotts Classic, Elite or the DLX being way more than I really need. I actually really liked the Elite but its like 4x bigger than what I need. I think that the Mini will be just fine.
Ive already used it a couple times for spreading salt on the driveway and walkway and it seems to work well. We'll see how long it lasts but if it lasts me 5 years before it breaks, its still worth every penny.


----------

